# Dave's 2013 Journal



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

I imagine there's going to be loads of these popping up over the next few weeks, so i thought I'd get mine in first!!!

Few things about me. Been lurking around UKM for a while posting here and there but never ran a journal. It's mainly for my own benefit as I always forget what weights / reps I did the previous week. My main aim this year is to sort my torso out, I've got genetic moobs, love handles and a bit of a belly and I'm conscious of them all. Arms&shoulders are ok and legs decent too, love my calves 

Need to sort my diet out, not so much what types of food I need to know how much to eat and maybe a few different foods to keep me interested.

Anyway that's enough for now until I start back at gym properly next week.

Dave


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Well hello there Mr!! Im subbed and good luck with your goals! :thumb:

Ive always found having a journal is helpful to remember what I did the week before etc, and to track my progress over a longer period of time. And of course, to get that extra push if and when needed!

Quark quark quark quark quark.......journal christened!!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Well hello there Mr!! Im subbed and good luck with your goals! :thumb:
> 
> Ive always found having a journal is helpful to remember what I did the week before etc, and to track my progress over a longer period of time. And of course, to get that extra push if and when needed!
> 
> Quark quark quark quark quark.......journal christened!!!


First post and you infect my journal with quark-ness!!!

Your more than welcome to post in here any time, you know that. X


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> First post and you infect my journal with quark-ness!!!
> 
> Your more than welcome to post in here any time, you know that. X


Did you really expect anything else from me?!?! :tongue: Ive got it out of my system now anyway so seriousness can resume now. x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Trying to get my macros sorted so I can work out a decent diet plan but to be honest I am rubbish at figures and working out sums etc so it's a right pain. Found a spreadsheet after searching through here and put my details in would anybody care to look at it and see if it looks reasonable. My goal is to keep around the same weight 13st 4 but lower body fat and add some lean muscle. I've attached a screen shot for someone cleverer than me to comment

Thanks for reading

David


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

First proper session back today.

Chest

12 reps 60kg

12 reps 80kg

10 reps 100kg

8 reps 110kg

Decline bench on smith machine

12 reps 40kg

12 reps 60kg

10 reps 100kg

Incline bench with Dumbbells

12 reps 24kgs

12 reps 33kgs

10 reps 37kgs

Superset cable x overs and pec deck 3 sets of 10 reps

Tricep dips

12 reps bodyweight

10 reps with 20kg plate

10 reps bodyweight

Cable pull downs 3 sets 8

D ring single arm extension things reps to failure

Protein shake then home 

Feel pretty good too. Shoulder and possible bicep session on Friday.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Shoulders and bi's tonight.

Front dumbell raises

8 reps 10kgs

8 reps 12kgs

8 reps 13kgs

5 reps 15kgs

Seated side dumbell raises

8 reps 10kgs

8 reps 10kgs

4 reps 12kg

Switched to standing side raises

6 reps 12kgs

8 reps 13kgs

Reverse pec dec

3 sets 10 reps, can't remember weight

Seated dumbell press

8 reps 17kgs

8 reps 24kgs

7 reps 33kgs

Shrugs

5 sets 18 reps with 25kg plates

Biceps

Preacher machine curls single and double arm

Cable bicep curl thingy

Olympic bar curls 7kg per side

Hammer curls

8 reps 10kg

6 reps 12kg

4 reps 15kg

DONE


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Whats your actual training split? And how you getting on with your diet? x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

My routine will be

Back and biceps

Chest and triceps

Shoulders

Legs and cardio (?)

I think that's covered everything? Not got into a decent rhythm yet after Xmas and new year bit and bobs

Diet

Oats for brekkie

100g chicken with salad mid morning snack

200g mince meat and sweet potato for lunch

100g quark for pudding

Protein shake and fruit for afternoon snack

Normal tea, potatoes veg and some sort of meat

Gym

Protein shake after gym.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Leg-ardio today.

1/2 mile walk to gym

Squats

10 reps 60kg

8 reps 90kg

8 reps 100kg

5 wobbly reps 120kg

Back down to 100kg 5 reps

Leg press

14 reps 100kg

14 reps 140kg

10 reps 180kg

8 reps 210 kg

3 reps 210kg

Clean and jerk

8 fast reps 40kg

6 fast reps 50kg

Hamstring curls

4 x 8 reps moving down the stack each set

Seated calve raised

18 reps 80kg

18 reps 120kg

18 reps 120kg

Standing calve raises

15 reps full stack both legs

10 reps full stack single leg

10 reps full stack both legs

10 reps full stack single leg

Quad extension

Full stack 10 reps x 4 sets

5 mind static bike

5 mins rowing machine

1/2 mile walk / wobble home

Protein and creatine

Done


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Back session yesterday. Forgot most of the weights I did so no point in trying to log it now. Knew I'd be crapo at this journal mularky!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Back session yesterday. Forgot most of the weights I did so no point in trying to log it now. Knew I'd be crapo at this journal mularky!!!


Must try harder!!!!! :nono:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Cardio today 

Walked to gym, in the snow!!

Gym was packed?!? Sunday mornings are usually just me and one or two others. My training partner turned up out of the blue this morning so we did triceps instead.

Close grip push down

Rope pull down

Close grip bench press

Weighted dips (with 20kg plate)

Burn out on overhead rope pull thing

Felt good after all that so did 10 mins on the static bike and then 1,000 on rowing machine.

Walked home and had a shake.

Back tomorrow and really looking forward to it as I've just brought the arnie encyclopaedia and it's got some good back stuff in.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh yeah did forearms too!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good evening Mr! Nice session there and woo hoo.....cardio!!! :thumb:

Hope you've had a good weekend anyway!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Good evening Mr! Nice session there and woo hoo.....cardio!!! :thumb:
> 
> Hope you've had a good weekend anyway!


Hi babe, wasn't exactly a massive cardio session, but it is better than nothing I suppose.

Yeah had a nice weekend, how about you everything ok now??

X

Dave


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah but its cardio. Good to have a few sessions a week if poss, and they dont have to be massive lenghty sessions, but one or two and it all counts! 

Good good! Yeah getting there thanks, all good! Cant keep Keeks down for long!  x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Yeah but its cardio. Good to have a few sessions a week if poss, and they dont have to be massive lenghty sessions, but one or two and it all counts!
> 
> Good good! Yeah getting there thanks, all good! Cant keep Keeks down for long!  x


One or two? Think ill pick just one!! Added clean and jerk into a couple of my routines and that gets my huffing and puffing so ill take that as cardio too!!

Glad your getting back to normal (well your version of normal anyway) and glad your posting in here too. X


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

mg: I should be offended by the way you say my version of normal, but actually, tis true so will let you off on that one! 

Lol, well one a week is better than none per week, and will let you have the clean & jerk this time, but only cos you did cardio today! :tongue:

And course I'll post in here, gotta keep a check on you, and will be checking for the cardio session next week too, so dont think about skipping it! Or you ould skip it as in with a skipping rope cos thats good cardio! x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> mg: I should be offended by the way you say my version of normal, but actually, tis true so will let you off on that one!
> 
> Lol, well one a week is better than none per week, and will let you have the clean & jerk this time, but only cos you did cardio today! :tongue:
> 
> And course I'll post in here, gotta keep a check on you, and will be checking for the cardio session next week too, so dont think about skipping it! Or you ould skip it as in with a skipping rope cos thats good cardio! x


You know I love you really!!! Defo not trying skipping because A. It looks well tiring! B. my moobs would probably knock me out!! Will do another cardio session next Sunday I promise. What you got planed for this week anyway?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol, tbh, Im not a huge fan so will let you off on that one too.

Same old for this week really, training, cardio, more training, and more cardio, nothing exciting, you?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Lol, tbh, Im not a huge fan so will let you off on that one too.
> 
> Same old for this week really, training, cardio, more training, and more cardio, nothing exciting, you?


Same, only less cardio


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Back and biceps tonight. I know I'm probably 20years behind but I brought Arnies bodybuilding encyclopaedia. I love it, it's really useful.

Anyway varied my back session tonight with plenty of wide and close grip pulls /rows etc. felt a bit sicky today so binned deadlifts but did T bar rows instead.

Biceps, again few tips from arnie, using full range of motion exercises like preacher curls for full extension and straight bar curls for thickness.

It's nice to have new lifts to do as it keeps things interesting.

Legs on Wednesday so I will see what new things I can do.

Dave


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Training routine still all over the shop due to work and my training partner missing Monday.

Tonight we did chest and tri's

Flat bench

60kg 10 reps

80kg 8 reps

100kg 8 reps

110kg 6 reps

Incline bench dumbbells

10 reps 24's

8 reps 30's

8 reps 35's

6 reps 44's

Decline smith machine

12 reps 40kg

8 reps 60kg

5 reps 70kg

Straight to 40kg 6 reps

Cable x overs

Can't remember weights but 4 sets 8/10 reps

Dips

3 sets 8 reps

Tricep push down

Tricep rope pull down

Dumbell behind head press

Good session tonight chest and tri's at fried. Seem to have got a good routine on chest and tri's now and can feel an ever so slight Change in my body


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Snowed in today!! Had to walk home after dumping the car then walk to the gym train legs then walk to the shop for supplies then walk home with supplies. I am fooooked

Squats.

60kg 10 reps

80kg 8 reps

90kg 6 reps

My squating was w4nk today, couldn't get form right, reckon I was over thinking about foot position and not concentrating?

Leg press.

Not sure on weights but think I got up to 200kg for 6 reps in the end.

Clean and jerk. 3 sets 8 reps with 35kg

Calve raises. Full stack 3 sets 18 reps, well easy to be honest so need more weights.

Leg extension with full stack 3 sets 10 again fairly easy so need to adjust something.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Shoulders and bi's.

Walked to gym again!!

Seated shoulder press dumbbells

10x17kg

8x22kg

8x28kg

8x33kg

2x39kg

Seated side raises dumbbells

8x10kg

8x12kg

Stood up and did

8x12kg

10x10kg

Front raises dumbbell

8x12kg

8x13kg

5x15kg

3x17kg

Rear fly things dumbbells

8x10kg

8x12kg

8x12kg

Clean and jerk

55kg 3 sets 6 reps

Shrugs with barbell

16 reps 60kg

10 reps 80kg

8 reps 100kg

6 reps 120kg

5 reps 120kg

Biceps.

Dumbell hammers

8 reps 10kgs

8 reps 12kgs

8 reps 15kg

Seated curls

8 reps 10kg

8 reps 12kg

8 reps 15kg

6 reps 17kg

One arm cable curl

8 reps 3 weights

8 reps 4 weights

5 reps 5 weights

Preacher curls to failure.

Mint season today but aching all ready and my legs are still tender from squats on Friday nights leg session.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Back tonight.

Walked to gym again.

Lat pull downs wide and narrow grip

Seated rows narrow grip

Back pull machine, all three different handles.

Deadlifts.

60kg x 10 reps

100kg x 8 reps

120kg x 8 reps

140kg x 3 reps and a personal best!!!! (Well done 2 reps a couple of weeks ago but form was poo, tonight was controlled and good)

I am always 20 years behind everyone else in the gym and tonight is no different, I used straps today and actually realised how good they are.

Chest and tris on Wednesday. Me and my training partner both said tonight we actually feel like hardcore gym goers doing clean and jerks, big deadlifts and decent benching.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sounds like all's going well with your training at the moment hun! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Sounds like all's going well with your training at the moment hun! :thumb:


Yeah think so?!?! Reckon I'm loosing a few lbs of fat too, not got as much to pinch. Haven't lost a deal of weight so can only hope / assume muscle coming on too??


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Yeah think so?!?! Reckon I'm loosing a few lbs of fat too, not got as much to pinch. Haven't lost a deal of weight so can only hope / assume muscle coming on too??


Yay, thats good to hear. Keep up the good work Mr!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Tried something new tonight. Light chest session.

Flat bench

12 reps 60kg 2 sets

12 reps 70kg 1 set

Incline smith machine

8 reps 30kg

8 reps 40kg 2 sets

Flat flys

12 reps 13kg dumbbells

12 reps 15kg dumbbells

Pec dec 2 sets 14 reps

Although it really hurt doing higher reps with lightweight it was quite boring and it doesn't feel like I've done anything to be honest.

Triceps as usual and again don't really feel much of a burn there either?? See how I feel tomorrow??


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Chest actually feels like I've done something!!! Tris are achy as expected but glad I can feel chest. Rest day today so nothing to report, going to bug Keeks in her journal and then watch some tv.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Had a mental session today.

Legs and shoulders.

Squats

Seated leg press

Seated calve raises

Standing calve raises

Clean and jerks, managed pb this morning of 25kg a side for 2 sets 2 reps!! Couldn't even press it last week so well happy with me self.

Seated shoulder press

Side lat raises db

Front raises db

Standing rear delt fly things

Feel absolutely wrecked now!!!! It feels great.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Not posted much on here for a few days , because I forgot!!

Anyway I THINK I'm getting leaner?!?!! Stomach looks a tiny bit flatter and I reckon I can almost see an outline as to where a six pack could be!!!  

Training wise, I'm either getting worse or training harder as each session I'm wrecked and ache like fukc!!! Hope it's cause I'm training harder, I'm defo putting the effort in and the weights are slowly going up.

All in all quite happy at the moment


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yay, sounds like all's going good in here, apart from the forgetting to post..............you muppet! :tongue:

You get back what you put in, so the more effort, the greater the rewards, keep up the good work Mr!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Yay, sounds like all's going good in here, apart from the forgetting to post..............you muppet! :tongue:
> 
> You get back what you put in, so the more effort, the greater the rewards, keep up the good work Mr!


Thanks babe xx nice pics in your journal too.

Shoulders, bi's and clean & jerks tomorrow. My fave!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Thanks babe xx nice pics in your journal too.
> 
> Shoulders, bi's and clean & jerks tomorrow. My fave!!!


Love shoulders day  Enjoy! And remember to post!!

Cheers hun, its an ok starting point so far, just another few months of hard slogging to finish it all off now! x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Ill post but probably forget weights and reps!! Might decorate my journal with some pics soon too. You've defo got better cheeks than me though


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Ill post but probably forget weights and reps!! Might decorate my journal with some pics soon too. You've defo got better cheeks than me though


Muppet, try and remember!!! 

Yep, get some pics up, then when you look back in a few months, you'll see what you've acheived!  Lol, thinks its the illusion of a thong really, it tends to give cheeks a better globe like look imo, get yourself a thong!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Muppet, try and remember!!!
> 
> Yep, get some pics up, then when you look back in a few months, you'll see what you've acheived!  Lol, thinks its the illusion of a thong really, it tends to give cheeks a better globe like look imo, get yourself a thong!


Errrrr no thanks, can't see it being that comfy. Will see how pumped I feel tomorrow after gym regards to pics.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Errrrr no thanks, can't see it being that comfy. Will see how pumped I feel tomorrow after gym regards to pics.


 :thumb: Take some pics anyway even if you dont post them, they're always handy to look back at.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Shoulders and bi's today

Seated shoulder press managed 10 wobbly reps with 37's today so pretty happy with that

Side raises as usual

Front cable raises with chain going through my legs and using Tricep rope thing, bit weird but felt good.

Clean and jerk same as last week (25kg per side)

Shrugs using oly bar, went up to 55kg per side but not much shrugging going on so dropped down to 40kg to finish.

Bi's hammer curl using 15kg db's

Concentration curls using 17kg db's

Preacher machine and cable bicep flex thingy to finish. Felt really pumped once done, had a coconut milk shake at home too.

Legs tomorrow, yipppeeee


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Legs and triceps

Squats

60kg for 10reps

100kg for 8reps

120kg for 8reps

100kg for 6reps

60kg 10reps

To be honest I think I'm going to heavy as I'm not getting low enough on the heavies.

Seated leg press but can't remember weight think it was 200kg for 10reps

Leg extension full rack for 10reps and held the last rep for few seconds, felt really easy to be honest

Calve raises again full stack for 20reps both single and double leg

Seated calve raises 200kg 20reps felt goooooddddd

Triceps

Cable pull downs with ropes

Cable push down with bar

Overhead pull cable things

French curls (?) with 10kg then 12kg

All in all a decent session


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

mg: Leg extensions felt easy.........right, well that needs to change. Try single leg or holding every few reps or something, mix it up and beast them legs good style! :tongue:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> mg: Leg extensions felt easy.........right, well that needs to change. Try single leg or holding every few reps or something, mix it up and beast them legs good style! :tongue:


Ok boss lady!! As easy as they were my quads are aching a bit today so must have done some good. Will try single legs next time xx


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Ok boss lady!! As easy as they were my quads are aching a bit today so must have done some good. Will try single legs next time xx


 :thumb: Good good, boss lady knows her stuff when it comes to beasting legs! x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Good good, boss lady knows her stuff when it comes to beasting legs! x


Nice new avi boss lady xxxx

Chest and back tonight!!! Bit strange I think but tried it anyway.

Decent pb on Deads tonight 150kg for 6 reps  although someone commented that my back is too arched when I lift?? I've never hurt myself lifting and it seems natural to me how I lift, not really sure how I can straighten my back?

Wide grip lat pull down

Seated row wide grip

Deadlifts

Flat bench 110kg

Incline bench managed 42kgs for 5reps

Decline smith machine 30kg 8reps

Dips

Quick session tonight but kind of enjoyed it to be honest.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Shoulders and bi's

Started with clean and jerks

45kg 10reps

55kg 8reps

65kg 3reps  rubbish

Dumbbell Side raises

10kgs 8reps

12kgs 10reps

12kgs 10reps

Front dumbell raises

12kg 10reps

13kg 8reps

15kg 5reps

Seated dumbbell press

28kgs 8reps

28kgs 8reps

30kgs 10reps (!?!)

Barbell shrugs

60kg 14reps

100kg 14reps

120kg 10reps

130kg 6reps

Seated hammer curls

10kgs 8reps

12kgs 8reps

Standing hammers

13kgs 8reps

15kgs 8reps

17kgs 6reps

Ez bar

20kg 2 sets 8 reps

Single are machine preachers

2nd weight on stack (?) 3 sets 5/6 reps

Cable pull bicep flex things

2 sets 8 reps 2nd weight

2 sets 8 reps 3rd weight

Single arm low pulley pull things

3rd weight down train both sides to failure

10mins x-trainer

Coconut milk and choc protein shake then relax and wait for Rugby this afternoon!!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Legs and tri's tonight

Squats

60kg 8reps nice and low

80kg 8reps low

100kg not really that low to be honest

Seated leg press

Not sure on weigh but last set was 250kg for 6reps. Cheeky little pb!!!

Seated calve raises again can't remember weights but ended up on 210kg another pb I think

Standing calve raise full stack 20reps easy so we added a plate, another 20reps easy so we added a hammer curl bar to the top of the machine and chucked two plates on that, just about managed 20reps so ideal weight.

Seated leg extensions

Single leg, only managed 6th weight down and it was tough!!! Tried a few double leg to warm up then managed 8th weight on singles.

Triceps

Tricep push down

Tricep rope pull down

French curls using 10's 12's then 13's

Then Tricep dips between two benches, then added 20kg plate across legs then 40kg then 60kg then 80kg bit weird but felt good on triceps.

Brought a foam roller yesterday so had a few mins on this after just to loosen muscles. See how I feel in the morning

Bit of a strange session but felt strong so can't be bad 

Dave


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

W4NK DAY!! Got stuck in 2hr traffic jam on the way to work, had a long boring day at work then it tipped it down with snow so it took 3hrs to get home. No tea, no gym not happy


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> W4NK DAY!! Got stuck in 2hr traffic jam on the way to work, had a long boring day at work then it tipped it down with snow so it took 3hrs to get home. No tea, no gym not happy


Cheer up muppet!!! Only 2 more work days then its weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Cheer up muppet!!! Only 2 more work days then its weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Two and a half!! I've got to covet someone's early shift on Saturday morning 06.00 start 

had a plop day and spent neatly 6hrs in traffic.

Although I've just had sausage and beans on toast and it was yummy!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Two and a half!! I've got to covet someone's early shift on Saturday morning 06.00 start
> 
> had a plop day and spent neatly 6hrs in traffic.
> 
> Although I've just had sausage and beans on toast and it was yummy!!!


Well thats pants (yes pants, not trousers)!!! Ok, 2 and a half days till weekend, yay!!!!

6 hours in traffic is also pants (again, pants and not trousers :tongue: )

Jealous of your beans and sausage on toast though, you see, not all bad!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Well thats pants (yes pants, not trousers)!!! Ok, 2 and a half days till weekend, yay!!!!
> 
> 6 hours in traffic is also pants (again, pants and not trousers :tongue: )
> 
> Jealous of your beans and sausage on toast though, you see, not all bad!


You make me laugh!!!! What's your plans for weekend?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> You make me laugh!!!! What's your plans for weekend?


  I make myslef laugh! The magical world of Keeks!

Training as usual, but Im actually going out on Saturday night and Im well excited!!! Not drinking but it'll be nice to have a night out and just do something other than gym or work! 

What about you?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> I make myslef laugh! The magical world of Keeks!
> 
> Training as usual, but Im actually going out on Saturday night and Im well excited!!! Not drinking but it'll be nice to have a night out and just do something other than gym or work!
> 
> What about you?


Working Saturday Morning -pants

Going out Saturday night too!! For Thai I think??

Sunday training and pottering about


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Working Saturday Morning -pants
> 
> Going out Saturday night too!! For Thai I think??
> 
> Sunday training and pottering about


Well apart from the pants bit, have a good one!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Well apart from the pants bit, have a good one!!


You too, no doubt ill speak to you before weekend is over anyway.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Poorly poorly sick today, everywhere aches I've got three massive ulcers which hurt like fukc, on the lemsips at the moment.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Poorly poorly sick today, everywhere aches I've got three massive ulcers which hurt like fukc, on the lemsips at the moment.


Blinky flip, pants again in here tonight!!!!!! Get well soon!!!!! x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Where you at muppet?!??! Hope your ok hun!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Where you at muppet?!??! Hope your ok hun!


I'm still here!! Had a busy week so not much time for posting  still been training hard-ish(?!) started my tren and stano today so should have a good 6weeks coming up.

Hope your feeling and looking superb as normal?

Xx


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> I'm still here!! Had a busy week so not much time for posting  still been training hard-ish(?!) started my tren and stano today so should have a good 6weeks coming up.
> 
> Hope your feeling and looking superb as normal?
> 
> Xx


Training hard-*ISH* There should be no ish after hard!!!!!! Hope all goes well with it anyway, and fingers crossed for no bugs this time.

Feeling good now its weekend thanks!  x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Training hard-*ISH* There should be no ish after hard!!!!!! Hope all goes well with it anyway, and fingers crossed for no bugs this time.
> 
> Feeling good now its weekend thanks!  x


Well you know some sessions have an ish and some don't 

Yeah hopefully I will not get any colds etc this time, hoping the tren gives me a bit of a cutting boost as I've dropped 7/8lbs since Xmas and not really changed diet or training massively so maybe get some abs this year??? Going away in June for my 30th would like to look good for then.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Well you know some sessions have an ish and some don't
> 
> Yeah hopefully I will not get any colds etc this time, hoping the tren gives me a bit of a cutting boost as I've dropped 7/8lbs since Xmas and not really changed diet or training massively so maybe get some abs this year??? Going away in June for my 30th would like to look good for then.


No, no sessions will have an ish when you start this cycle!!!!!!!! :nono:

You still taking vits etc? Might help against colds etc, and keep those fingers crossed!!!  And yay for abs, work hard and you'll get there.

30?!?!? Im still not happy that I turned 30 last year, I nowhere near as grown up as I should be! Where you off? x


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> No, no sessions will have an ish when you start this cycle!!!!!!!! :nono:
> 
> You still taking vits etc? Might help against colds etc, and keep those fingers crossed!!!  And yay for abs, work hard and you'll get there.
> 
> 30?!?!? Im still not happy that I turned 30 last year, I nowhere near as grown up as I should be! Where you off? x


Yeah taking cheapo wilko multi vits, hawthorn berry and NAC. might get a bulk load off flea bay next time.

Yeah can't believe how old you are!!! Only going Majorca for a week but all my family are coming so had to pick somewhere reasonably priced for everyone.

If the suns out all week ill be happy


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Yeah taking cheapo wilko multi vits, hawthorn berry and NAC. might get a bulk load off flea bay next time.
> 
> Yeah can't believe how old you are!!! Only going Majorca for a week but all my family are coming so had to pick somewhere reasonably priced for everyone.
> 
> If the suns out all week ill be happy


Cheeky, but yeah I am old, so means I can tell you what to do.........keep up with multi vits, but get some vit c in there too though. If you start feeling ever so slightly old like, get some zinc in quick sharp.

Majorcas nice, and will be lovely in June, will get sun for sure. Have a superb time you soon to be old person!!! And abs will look great with a tan!!! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Cheeky, but yeah I am old, so means I can tell you what to do.........keep up with multi vits, but get some vit c in there too though. If you start feeling ever so slightly old like, get some zinc in quick sharp.
> 
> Majorcas nice, and will be lovely in June, will get sun for sure. Have a superb time you soon to be old person!!! And abs will look great with a tan!!! :thumb:


Haha I'm only a year behind you!! Will grab some Vit c and zinc, just incase I feel old.

Can't actually see myself having visible abs by June and besides I don't tan anyway just go pink then back white


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Haha I'm only a year behind you!! Will grab some Vit c and zinc, just incase I feel old.
> 
> Can't actually see myself having visible abs by June and besides I don't tan anyway just go pink then back white


You need the vit c anyway, not just in case you feel old you silly!!!

Blinky flip, nothing like having a goal......work towards it and if you dont have abs by June, then you dont but at least you have tried! And if you do, then you will have pink ones! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah I'll make it my goal for summer abs, no moobies and no love handles. If I achieve just one ill be happy


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Shoulders and bi's today. Felt good and more pumped as workout went on. I know it's far to early for tren and stano to take effect but still felt good 

Legs tomorrow 

First weight in while on cycle is 13st 1lb


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Legs today.

Felt pretty good same weights as last week on squats, but it did feel a little easier. Leg press was good too put another 20kg on and felt fairly easy too.

Calves, had to put a hammer curl bar on the standing calve machine with a plate and 15kg either side, felt awesome!! Did seated leg extensions but did single leg as double is bit too easy.

Finished up with nice Tricep session.

Been starving all day but resisted any junk and just drank plenty


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Chest and bi's today

Quick warm up on bench, 40kg them 100kg then flat dumbbells. 33's 37's 39's then big 44's!

Incline dumbbells 28's 33's 39's 42's

Decline dumbbells 22's 28's then gave up because its wobbly as fukc!!!

Few cable crossovers and pec dec super sets

Biceps. Hammers ez curls single arm preacher curls straight bar curls

Home and protein shake

Think tren and stano is slowly kicking in as everything felt light muscle wise but my joints seem to give in before my muscles, if that makes sense?!?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm broken 

Pulled my back slightly yesterday which ruined my session yesterday, triceps and light chest today, starting to get sore joints(elbows and wrists mainly?) felt crapo today not much energy or focus either. Off tomorrow and hopefully legs and biceps Wednesday??


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Back better today, got some decent weights on squats and kept good form. Not really sure how I'm feeling regards to ph cycle, felt a bit rough yesterday and not really seeing a great deal as regards to cutting power of tren? Think my diet is as lean as I want to go so will up cardio I think.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hallo you!! Yep, up the cardio, its so much fun........honest!! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Hallo you!! Yep, up the cardio, its so much fun........honest!! :thumb:


Not sure i believe you?.....


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Not sure i believe you?.....


Well, maybe a slight little white lie. In fact, cardio is pants!!!! But it gives you abs!!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Well, maybe a slight little white lie. In fact, cardio is pants!!!! But it gives you abs!!!


Ill give it a try, so far Friday is cardio day but only manage 30mins


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Ill give it a try, so far Friday is cardio day but only manage 30mins


30 mins is ok, just do a few more session per week.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> 30 mins is ok, just do a few more session per week.


Don't really get time in the week, might have to add a bit to my Sunday weight session or something.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey hun! Hows things? Hope you're ok?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

yes dave!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Hey hun! Hows things? Hope you're ok?!


Hi babe, I'm ok thanks feeling better now and going back gym tomorrow. Feel really skinny at the moment 

lost about 7/8lb this week at least I can refuel with good foods I suppose??


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Hi babe, I'm ok thanks feeling better now and going back gym tomorrow. Feel really skinny at the moment
> 
> lost about 7/8lb this week at least I can refuel with good foods I suppose??


Glad ya feeling better!  Nice, get some good food in you, get back to the gym and you'll be feeling non skinny in no time! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Went gym this morning, did a light shoulder session and felt alright. Going to switch to 5x5 sl this week and see how they make me feel. Really enjoyed that way of training last time I did it.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Been a while since I posted in my own journal so thought I'd better start again.

Been doing SL 5x5 this week and it's mint, defo my preferred way to train, nice and heavy and not many reps is brill. Not really sticking to a proper routine to be honest, me and my training partner have talked and changed things like swapping military press for clean and jerks and barbell row for dumbell row. Probably not the best technically but we like it. Think we're going to do a few isolation things this week too as we don't feel bi's tri's and lats are getting a proper hammering again probably not right but it's trial and error at the mo.

Will fill in tomorrow's routine when I get back. Think it's going to be side and front shoulder raises, clean and jerk, deadlifts then some bicep work but all could change tomorrow night 

Dave


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Found ya!

Again... lol


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Found ya!
> 
> Again... lol


Good. Pay attention this time


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Not a bad session tonight, started off with a few shoulder side and front raises to get warmed up then onto clean and jerk, as much as I love this movement I was crap tonight, only had a plate a side and after first set of 5 reps I was knackered  my mate had to help with the other 4 sets as I just couldnt quite finish each rep off, maybe to heavy but last week I was alright? Ill try them again on same weight nex time and decide what to do. Finished off with a rear delt burn out of low weight 12 reps just for the sake of it really. seated shoulder press with dumbells 28's for 5 33's for 5 then 37's for 5 bit of a struggle but managed ok. Deadlifts next plate a side to warm up then two plates a side for 5 then teo plate and a 5kg a side for 5 then two plates and a 10 a side which about made me sick!!!! really need to have either a smaller tea on deadlift day or eat after gym!!! Finished off last 10mins with some heavy bicep curls and a quick couple of sets to failure on preachers.

Didnt feel to bad although i was knackerd and my training partner looked like he could have done it all again, hope I am not dragging him down with my lower weights, I have said he can go as heavy as he wants but he usually sticks with me. Think I have a bit of a cold coming which might explain my crapiness tonight?? Will see how Wednesday goes....


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Well had three people today asking if I'd lost weight as I was looking thinner, which in my head translated to your skinny and loosing what little muscle you had 

Had a chat with my training partner tonight and we've decided between us to knock 5x5 on the head, we just thought it wasn't enough for us, we're going to do heavy weight low rep on the main compound exercise but normal reps and weight on others.

Today was legs so we did

Heavy squats 100kg for 5reps x2 then then 140kg for 5reps then 150kg for 5reps

Leg press, hamstring curls, single leg extensions, standing calve raises(heavy) seated calve raises (heavy 200kg)

Biceps hammers to warm up,

2 sets heavy hammers

Barbell curl

Concentration curls

Preacher curls

Felt much better, I know 5x5 is meant to be heavy workout with little or no pump but I kind of like the pumped feeling, makes me feel like I've done something. Think I need to tweak my diet a bit as I don't mind loosing some fat but don't want to loose mass / muscle also!! Think I need @Keeks or @RXQueenie to help me with that


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Your diet looks pretty good though doesn't it? Maybe lower the carbs? Or cycle them so higher carbs on training days and make the rest lower carb days.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Your diet looks pretty good though doesn't it? Maybe lower the carbs? Or cycle them so higher carbs on training days and make the rest lower carb days.


Yeah it's much better than it was, not eating half as much food as before and what I am eating now is good. Normal day is

Weetabix or cereal for breakfast

200g chicken breast around 11.30

200g minced beef and half a spud around 14.00

Apple and banana mid afternoon

Protein shake in the way home

Normal tea (could be anything!!?)

Gym

Protein shake

That is a normal day and I can keep it up without even thinking about it. So don't want to change the times really?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Im no expert on diet, but need maybe a bit more protein in there, especially at breakfast. Maybe a shake at least or eggs? Pot of quark? There doesnt seem much there tbh, maybe some protein porridge would make a good breakfast, and its really nice cold so could have that mid aft? Few tweaks might make a good difference.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Im no expert on diet, but need maybe a bit more protein in there, especially at breakfast. Maybe a shake at least or eggs? Pot of quark? There doesnt seem much there tbh, maybe some protein porridge would make a good breakfast, and its really nice cold so could have that mid aft? Few tweaks might make a good difference.


You're more of and expert than me, I tried eating bit more food but it went straight to my belly, moobs and double chin!!! Might boil a few eggs at the weekend and have then with breakfast? Is protein porridge normal porridge and you add your own powder or is it Pre mixed? Thanks for you reply


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Its just about eating the right things at the right times I guess. Takes some playing around with to know what works for you.

Make porridge as normal, but add some protein powder to it when making it, tastes so yummy and to me, an ideal breakfast, as its protein and carbs. Or eggs would be good, maybe on wholemeal toast. Dont see any fats either really, so maybe on lower carb days, have some eggs or nuts, or olive oil on your food.

Again, like a broken record.......quark!! A quick easy on the go snack but getting a good amount of protein in you. Have you ever had quark jelly? Perfect snack, ideal before bed as low cal/carbs, high protein and so tasty. Its just getting a bit more protein in there really to help retain and build muscle.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Eggs on wholemeal toast it is then. Suppose I could have a few more shakes but I'd sooner find my protein from foods and get into a routine of eating set foods at a set time, I'm a bit freaky with routine etc so if I can get into a good routine ill stick to it religiously. It's just finding a good routine.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah, definatlely best to get protein from proper foods, shakes are ok if needed, and pwo, but you cant beat proper food.

Thats it, play about a bit, maybe keep a bit of a diary so you know what seems to work.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

@Keeks just tried quark in my choc protein, couldn't really taste it?! Just makes it a bit sour. Only put about 1/4 of a tub in though. Still every little helps


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep, its all extra protein, and an easy way to get it in! :thumb:


----------

